

Pretty awesome iWatch mockup (animated) - dutchbrit
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/13262753/iWatch_concept_BIG_thomasbogner.gif

======
dutchbrit
And the source: [http://dribbble.com/shots/1280333-iWatch-Mock-
Up](http://dribbble.com/shots/1280333-iWatch-Mock-Up)

